# حركه بتعملها 99 % من البنات



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*حركها بتعملها اغلب البنات 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








 اعترفوا :gun:

ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## scream man (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *حركها بتعملها اغلب البنات
> .
> .
> .
> ...


*عندك حق*
* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

لا مش 99% دول  100 % 

لان ليها سبب علمى قريته قبل كده فى قسم الملتقى العلمى

احنا مش اى كلام  ههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههه
لالالالالالالا والله ابداااااااااااا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا مش من ال 99 :smile01:smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> *عندك حق*
> * شكـــرا" لك *
> * ربنا يبركـــك*
> * ........*​



* ميرسي يا غالي 
نورت الموضوع 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا مش 99% دول  100 %
> 
> لان ليها سبب علمى قريته قبل كده فى قسم الملتقى العلمى
> 
> احنا مش اى كلام  ههههههههههه



*وشهد شاهد من اهلها 
بحيي فيكي صراحتك 
هههههههههههه
نورتي يا خاله كوينا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه




 منور يا استاذ سمير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالا والله ابداااااااااااا
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا مش من ال 99 :smile01:smile01



*طيب بتحلفي ليه بس وهو احنا في محكمه 
قوليل بقي انتي مش بتعملي ايه 
الميكب ولا فتحه البق دي ههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2011)

> *وشهد شاهد من اهلها
> بحيي فيكي صراحتك
> هههههههههههه
> نورتي يا خاله كوينا *



ما انا بقولك ليه سبب علمى 

يبقى لازم الكل يعملها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما انا بقولك ليه سبب علمى
> 
> يبقى لازم الكل يعملها



اللي هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2011)

> اللي هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هدورلك عليه فى قسم الملتقى العلمى قريته فيه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هدورلك عليه فى قسم الملتقى العلمى قريته فيه


اوووووووووووووووك


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السبب هو أن عيوننا ترمش الآف المرات في اليوم .. وحينما تشرع المرأة لتزيين عينيها يجب أن توقفها عن الرمش ، فتفتح فمها كرد فعل لتوقف رمش عينيها .. ثم أن فتح الفم يشد عضلات الوجه ومن ضمنها العضلات التي تتحكم في الجفون وتبقى الرموش مشدودة في وضع ثابت فيصبح من السهل رسمها أو صباغتها بالكحل .

شايف يا بنى التفكير العلمى مش اى كلام يعنى


----------



## سمراءءء (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *حركها بتعملها اغلب البنات
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه أناااااا ما بعملها
مو من اللباقة (برأيي الشخصي طبعاً أنو بنت تعمل هيك بمكان عام هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## سمراءءء (28 نوفمبر 2011)

يا اختي طبعا اكيد مو من اللباقه  حد يعملها بمكان عام بس هو قصده انه الاغلب بعملها  يعني العنوان ما بقول انه بمكان عام بس الصوره بمكان عام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> السبب هو أن عيوننا ترمش الآف المرات في اليوم .. وحينما تشرع المرأة لتزيين عينيها يجب أن توقفها عن الرمش ، فتفتح فمها كرد فعل لتوقف رمش عينيها .. ثم أن فتح الفم يشد عضلات الوجه ومن ضمنها العضلات التي تتحكم في الجفون وتبقى الرموش مشدودة في وضع ثابت فيصبح من السهل رسمها أو صباغتها بالكحل .
> 
> شايف يا بنى التفكير العلمى مش اى كلام يعنى



* تصدقي كلام مقنع  :heat:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> الأسد المرقصي قال:
> 
> 
> > *حركها بتعملها اغلب البنات
> ...





سمراءءء قال:


> ​​


----------



## سمراءءء (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*لالالالالالالالالالا ميرسي يازووووق مبروك على صاحبه 
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه أناااااا ما بعملها
> مو من اللباقة (برأيي الشخصي طبعاً أنو بنت تعمل هيك بمكان عام هههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*بمناسبه المكان العام 
مره كنت في المترو 
وجنبي واحده مره واحده خلعت الحجاب 
وطلعت من شنطتها محل كوافير وعملت ميكب كامل في المتر 
ورشت بيرفن حريمي جامد 
وانا جنبها 
المهم روحت الجامعه اخت عزيزه صدقه نكدت عليا لما شمتني 
كان يوم اسود ههههههههههه

متستغربيش في ناس بتعمل اكتر من كده 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالا ميرسي يازووووق مبروك على صاحبه
> هههههههههههههههههههه*​



*لا بجد هيبقي لايق عليكي 
وتبقي الاسد الاسمر 
*​


----------



## سمراءءء (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*يبقا انا موافقه  يلا نطالب سوا صوتين احسن من صوت
يا اخ روووووووووووك لو سمحت غير اسمي من اسم سمرا لاسم الاسد الاسمر*​


----------



## سمراءءء (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*حتي انا بلاحظ عليك دايما  بتستعمل اللون الاخضر يلاا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2011)

> * تصدقي كلام مقنع  :heat:*



طبعاااااا كلام مقنع 

ما هى لوكانت حركة ولا ظاهرة مكنش كل الستات عملتها

لكن معنى ان كله بيعملها تبقى حركة لا ارادية ليها اسبابها

صوووووووح ولا لععععع ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *حتي انا بلاحظ عليك دايما  بتستعمل اللون الاخضر يلاا*​



* روك مش بيجي هنا 
لو عايزه روحيله انتي 

بس ايه المشكله في اللون الاخضر ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعاااااا كلام مقنع
> 
> ما هى لوكانت حركة ولا ظاهرة مكنش كل الستات عملتها
> 
> ...



 صووووووووووووح


----------



## سمراءءء (28 نوفمبر 2011)

ا*ولا يا عاد انا ما برووح لحد 
وتاني شي انت كل كتاباتك بتكون بالون اخضر فهمت يا اسد *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> ا*ولا يا عاد انا ما برووح لحد
> وتاني شي انت كل كتاباتك بتكون بالون اخضر فهمت يا اسد *​



لاني مختار الاوبشن ده من لوحه التحكم 
بيكتب اخضر اتوماتيك


----------



## سمراءءء (28 نوفمبر 2011)

ا*وتوماتيكي اوتوماتيكي  يا عم برنس*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*أناااا اعترض :closedeye*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *أناااا اعترض :closedeye*​



* وانا عياد 
فرصه سعيده :w00t:
*​


----------

